# CCS-P Exam



## purvashu (Mar 12, 2010)

I am planning to take CCS-P exam in near future.. Any advise about how to prepare for the test and how difficult that test was from CPC would be helpful.   

Thank you


----------



## LTANNER1974 (Mar 15, 2010)

I prepared for the CCS-P with the study guide from AHIMA. There was also one other recommended book I used and for the life of me I cant remember the name. I took the practice quizzes and then printed them out to review what I got wrong. pay close attention to RVU's and Fee schedules for participating and non-participating physicians. Know these formulas in memory. Also, on my exam I had quite a few scenarios involving chemotherapy coding. I took it in July of 2009 and passed and it was a great learning experience. GOOD LUCK


----------



## purvashu (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you LTANNER1974 for the reply..i really appreciate it.. Currently i am preparing from PRG book for CCS-P exam.


----------

